# Irwin County



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome back Woodys, sure has been a long couple of days without ya.
looks like the florida gang is about to get hit again.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Rabbit glad to see you are back as well. 

It does look like we will get it again but it looks like Irwin will get a bunch of rain again as well if it keeps the track shown now

not sure if I will be up there this weekend or if my brother "Saddaddy" will be as well, might have to spend time to prepare again


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 9, 2004)

Swamprat, glad that everone is ok down your way, we had a lot of hard wind and rain up here monday and tuesday.  lots of trees blown down around the county. rivers and creeks are all flooded.


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 13, 2004)

*How did everyone do this weekend?*

anyone have any good luck or see any deer, I was stuck at home all weekend and missed the opener for the 2nd season, hopfully it wasn't to wet and the skeeters weren't to bad..


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 13, 2004)

To much water in the creek swamp, some friends of mine went up to horse creek WMA, and did not see the first deer.have not heard of anyone killing a deer around around Irwin County.Good to have you back SADDADDY, hope everthing is ok down there,they say that we might get some bad weather here about thursday or friday. lots of wind and rain.


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 20, 2004)

*Wet,Skeeter's and No Bucks*

one of our member's was up last weekend and got carried out of the woods by the skeeter's and the place was still in standing water in most places.

He saw a few does w/fawns that was about it for the action, the fields were full of tracks, but deer are not moving much during the day...


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 21, 2004)

yes the sketter's  are real bad up here, the local tv said that the wind blew them in here from fla. next time yall come up here please take them back.
the creek behind my house is still out of the banks, with about a foot of water all in the swamp. Have seen a few deer out feeding in the corn fields late in the afternoon, just before dark. I sure hope this cool weather stays with us for a long time, 69* outside right now


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 28, 2004)

Irwin county is still here, well some of it is, we have a lot of roads that are washed out, all the low lands around the creeks and rivers are flooded.


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 18, 2004)

*Irwin Co.*

great weekend to report from one of our members, he scored on a nice doe on saturday morning about 9:30am 

she tipped the scales around 140lbs, he also saw a few smaller bucks and some does feeding late in the morning, pretty much the rest of the weekend was the same.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 21, 2004)

*irwin county*

good irwin county doe.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 1, 2004)

*pretty slow 10-30 / 10-31*

we didn't see to many deer, but the sign (scrapes and rubs) were everywhere, they are working them pretty hard, a little cool snap should get them jump started and get them moving alot better?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 1, 2004)

*Get out and vote*

Ok Irwin County it's time to vote.
Please Elect Danny Haire(Rabbit Runner) Irwin County Commissioner District 1. 

"your vote and support is greatly apprecated.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 10, 2004)

the deer are moving a lot at night, just saw 3 out in an old corn field. lots of scapes and rubs along the run of the creek. the local tv station says we have a chance  of rain thursday and friday. from talking to people around waterloo, the bucks are running does hot and heavy.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey Did Ya Win*

Sounds good, we been seeing alot more buck movment over the past few weeks, spotted a huge buck running some does this past weekend, but to far for a safe shot, but sure fun to watch  

they should be moving real good this weekend


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 11, 2004)

The new Irwin County Commissioner for district 1 is.

 The Rabbit Runner


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congrats*

keep up the good work


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 23, 2004)

last weekend they were moving pretty good, alot of chasing going on, the scrapes have all but dried up, I guess they are to busy chasing the ladies around.

hopfully this weekend will produce a shooter


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 24, 2004)

local weather says that we are in for some bad weather here today, heavey rain and hard wind. Then it's going to drop into the low 30's friday and saturday, maybe that will make the deer move more.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 29, 2004)

*Rain, on Saturday*

but we were still finding fresh scrapes, and alot of tracks that appear to be chasing, saw a few does during the rain storm,


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 22, 2004)

looks like rain and then more cold weather for the next few days here in Irwin Co. have been seeing a lot of deer tracks along the creek and in the fields.The cold weather we have had seens to have put the deer on the move.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 22, 2004)

We been seeing alot more sign and tracks over the past few weeks. it should be a pretty good weekend to be in the woods for sure.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rabbit Hunt*

No School Tomorrow, so the big rabbit hunt is on for 
Monday. 

12 beagles + a few rabbits =


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 24, 2005)

*Hunted N. Florida last weekend*

Great hunt, in N. Florida, saw more deer in one morning than I had seen all year in Georgia, the weather turned a lot windy and cold, so the deer were not moving so well Saturday evening and Sunday morning, but a great hunt


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 12, 2005)

*well got the notice that the land owner sold the timber*

and the timber company will be cutting later on in the year  

 but this will be a good thing  it should improve our lease with some cut overs, and open up alot of areas that were way to thick to hunt, and should help us see alot more than before.

so we are alittle bummed about them cutting those tall pines, but also pretty excited at what will the next 3-4 years will bring.

I know you say "they got to be crazy" but this will be a great improvement for our property,the hunting has been quite tough due to the majority of the property was un-huntable and it will only get better over the next few years, we will be able to plant more food plots and hunt more down in the creek bottoms


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope you got all of your deer stands out of the woods.


----------



## JByrd15 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hope that it helps ya'll out!!! Some of our land is thick like that and hard to hunt, but I dont think we would like them coming in there cutting our timber!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, the stands are taken care of, it should be interesting how much they do cut, and how much more land we will have to be able to get to and hunt.

that was are biggest problem, was most of the property was to thick to hunt, and the deer were hanging up in that stuff never showing up until well after dark. this should really change the way the deer move and will be alot easier to pattern the deer movements,

the creek bottoms will really be the hot spot, for the first few years, and the chop over time will be the place to be at first light.

looking forward to getting alot of that cleaned out...


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Mar 8, 2005)

Lots of strong winds  , and heavy rain all night.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Apr 1, 2005)

RAIN, RAIN, and more RAIN. rivers and creeks are all flooded.


----------



## SADDADDY (May 13, 2005)

*Chop,saw,chop*

 
Chopping and cutting they go! I got a report that they are making my lease into another dirt parking lot  

oh well at least they decided to do it before the season  

now we can plan some killer food plots and get some stands up prior to the season opener


----------



## scshep2002 (May 13, 2005)

*Parking lot lol*

I cant wait to see the apt complex they are going to put in next year!! At least then we wont need ladderstands as we will haev balconies


----------



## Swamprat (May 13, 2005)

i want the stand overlooking the pool


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 13, 2005)

SADDADDY, if your hunting lease is out on the crystal lake road, you may need to bring a tree from home to be able to use your deer stand.


----------



## SADDADDY (May 16, 2005)

*naw it's about a mile or two*

to the west of our lease, thankfully we still have plenty of Creek Bottoms for the critters to hide in, at least it will be easier to see them run by


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 16, 2005)

ok yall must be over off of hwy 107. if so i think i went by your camp the last time we had a big rain. i was out checking  for washed out dirt roads. went down a dirt road
and saw some campers setup close to the road.


----------



## scshep2002 (May 17, 2005)

*Couple of campers??*

Someone left us some campers   If he could see em ffrom the road then they havent cut down all the trees lol OH well me if they take all the trees we gonna be busy at Bass Pro carrying tripods all over the place lol


----------



## SADDADDY (May 23, 2005)

yeah they are starting to cut, they have cut a good part of the property and now are select cutting the rest, which will thin out the place in alot of those real thick areas

my biggest problem will be keeping all the locals out of there seeing how they will be able to see the fields from the road 

we have had some problem with locals hunting during the week but I think we ran most of them off now I have someone watching the property


----------



## scshep2002 (May 23, 2005)

*big toebig toebig toebig toe right we watchin!!!!!*

  Gonna have us a party if we catch them again    !!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 23, 2005)

if you do not be nice to the locals, they may leave you some more trash.


----------



## scshep2002 (May 23, 2005)

*I apologize *

If we catch the locals there we will sit down over some floyds and have a nice chat    Is that better


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 23, 2005)

ok, i was just kidding.  it makes me so mad to walk in to my stand and find that someone has been there.  

but lunch at floyds sounds good


----------



## scshep2002 (May 23, 2005)

*I has to have me some Floyds *

I think he is going to have to start bottling that stuff so I can take some of it home   A party in a bottle lol


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 23, 2005)

we have a new place that just opened in Irwinville
 it's called ole smokies's  Bar B Q shack.  got a real good 
BBQ sandwich there saturday.


----------



## SADDADDY (May 24, 2005)

*ole smokies's Bar B Q shack*

Yeah me and my Daddy passed by there on Saturday, looks like we need to try it out


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 24, 2005)

I was there saturday about 12:30,  they have a real  good
BBQ sandwich.


----------



## scshep2002 (May 24, 2005)

*Ole floyds got some competition *

I think we shoudl eat at floyds for lunch and the new place in Irwinville for dinner   See if we can withstand BBQ for breakfast, lunch, and dinner  Would make for interesting times and conversation around the campfire lol ****


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 24, 2005)

did yall ever eat over at the old floyds. that was a real treat. it was an old building with coon dog pictures on the walls,  a lot of old timers sitting around, lots of hunting and fishing tall tales were told there.


----------



## scshep2002 (May 24, 2005)

*Old floyds??*

Thought that was the original floyds. Well it is the best sauce I have ever had old or new lol cant make a trip tp Fitz without a pulled pork with extra sauce on the side with some nice Brunswick Stew. keeps you warm on a nice hunting morning in the stand lol ****


----------



## Rabbit Runner (May 28, 2005)

hot and dry here. have started to see the deer out in the 
fields and back along hat creek where we are having some pines cut .


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jun 2, 2005)

rain , rain, rain in irwin county today.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jun 24, 2005)

So how the weather been up that way? Rainin down here everyday!!! May have to keep a canoe near the door for work!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jun 24, 2005)

no rain here in Irwin County for the last week or so.we are having to put the water on the sweet corn about every  afternoon. have started to see a few deer moving
my son cane in today and said that he saw 4 bucks out by the peanut field.  it sure is hot and dry here.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 10, 2005)

WIND AND RAIN.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 24, 2005)

Hot and dry here. went back to the creek  saturday afternoon to try the redfin pike, the skeeters were so bad 
that i could not fish . saw a lot of deer tracks along the creek bank. it's just to hot to do much outside.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 24, 2005)

Sounds about as hot up there as it is here in Orlando  Did a little deep sea fishing yestrday caught a few sharks, somer ed snapper, sea bass, and a bad bad case of sun burn OUCH!!!!! But all in the name of a good time. Gonna go cook up those shark bites now Bow season is just around the corner and if the skeeters are that bad I better stock up on some thermacell refills why they last!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 25, 2005)

have started to see more deer out in the peanut fields late 
in the afternoons, we have had some rain, but the creeks and rivers are going down fast.


----------



## scshep2002 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like it is rampin up for a good season!!! How are the skeeters up there since the rain? I was up a few weeks ago and it wasnt bad at all, nice 77 at night good sleepin weather for the camper. Saw a few deer in the peanuts in the afternoon and tracks all over the place.


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 15, 2005)

Any news up in them parts??


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 15, 2005)

*man it's crazy*

deer running all over the place, I passed on a few 8pts and one huge 12pt, still waiting on the big one to show, did nail a nanny in the jub the other day  

ah heck you been up there as much as I have "0"  

So how are things? still need to meet up for lunch at Floyd's one afternoon


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 15, 2005)

I didnt think a nanny had a Jub lol lamo lamo I was talking to rabbit runner there saddaddy lol it aint always about your jub lol lam olmao


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 16, 2005)

it's hot and dry here in Irwin County, most of the corn has been combined, a lot of people are now digging peanuts, 
and a few are picking peanuts. my son went back to
Hat creek thursday to check his stand, he said that the creek is just about dry.


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 17, 2005)

Too hot for me. Made it up lst night, sweat in the camper, sweat all the way to and on stand all morning, then sweat all the way back to camp, went to floyds for some Yum yum BBQ then paked it up and came back to Hot FL lol cant beat the heat I guess. Ole floyd started bottlin his sauce grabbed one to take back to FL  Think I will wait until a cold front comes down a bit lol maybe an 80 degree cold front lol ****


----------



## SADDADDY (Sep 19, 2005)

*Chop, Chop, Chop*

they pretty much chopped down the entire lease, and still got about 100ac to cut, We will wave to ya as you drive past the lease  

ah looks like I won't be up till gun season, shoot them deer out to 350yrds again this year, oh well what can ya do?

So much for letting them walk this year, looks like we will be letting them run


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like they dropped bombs on the lease lol sad state it is


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 24, 2005)

A little rain in some parts of Irwin co, but still to hot to sit very long in a deer stand. Hope it cools down before gun season opens.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW. what a change in the weather. temp is 81, overcast 
with an on and off light rain. bring on the gun season.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Rain*

It's raining in Irwin County right now, a nice slow rain.
I hope it rains all night.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 7, 2005)

still raining. at this rate the creeks will be back up and running before soon.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 19, 2005)

Just came in from checking a few stands, not much water in the creek. lots of deer tracks up and down the creek bank.  seen a lot of tracks in the old peanut fields. have not found any rubs or scrapes yet, had a man tell me that he saw a big buck in the field next to my house the other afternoon about 3:00pm, I asked him how big was the deer all he could say was "BIG".


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW Big in the field next to your house? Cant ask for more than that  I think our land is now a parking lot lol Cleared the trees out like they were made of gold!! Sad sad saad sad and all before the gun season.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your land, we had some trees cut on our place, but we did not cut everything. sounds like yall may have to bring your own tree from home to be able use your treestand.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 24, 2005)

Talk about a change in the weather,  temp is 48 with a strong wind. saw 3 does come out just as it got dark today.


----------



## wet feet (Nov 1, 2005)

shot a butten buck right in front of rabbit runners house last night. I was standing in his yard when i shot.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 1, 2005)

Over300 yards, talk about a long shot.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 3, 2005)

*Missing Teacher*

Guys, if you hunt in Irwin County you may find 4 wheeler tracks and foot prints on your land. we have a teacher that has been missing for about 2 weeks. We have a county wide search for her going on at this time, on the ground and by air units. if you see or find anything on your lease please call 911. thanks.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*no problem we will keep an eye out*

won't be hard to look around our lease, nothing but dirt and a few bushes left


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 7, 2005)

*Saw 2 does*

and alot of people on 4wheelers and horseback looking for the teacher


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 20, 2005)

Rain, we have Rain in Irwin County


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 23, 2005)

the bucks are running the does here in Irwin County.
I shot a big 8pt this morning about 7:30.


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 27, 2005)

Congrats on that buck!!!  I think I may need to take a day trip up and see if I can catch one running through our one and only creek bottom lol timber company didnt leave much but I bet there is one or two big boys still running does out in the chop!!! Post a pic of the buck!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 9, 2005)

wheres them pics of the buck rabbit? lol  Come on need to see something with horns even if it isnt in the woods  lol


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 17, 2005)

scshep2002, i can not post a pic of my deer, it has been raining all day here in Irwin County, outside right now it's
43* and still raining.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 19, 2005)

I may be trying ad ay up there next week the Monday after christmas. Hopefull that big buck I saw is still roamin around lol Or actually I wouldnt mind a nice fat doe either!!! Got to still be one running around all the woods they chopped down on our place lol


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 25, 2005)

Cold and wet here in waterloo , we had a good rain come in late last night. the deer have not been moving much the last day or so.


----------

